

I Will Build Your Prototype - enduser
http://iwbyp.chris-granger.com/

======
porter
Good for you for offering this. For what it's worth, this would be more
valuable if you expanded to python/django and ruby/rails. Yes, you can scrap
something completely, but it's also helpful if scrapping isn't required.
Anyway, keep it up! Sounds like a great service.

------
jared314
Is this still valid? I thought he was working on the LightTable thing full
time.

Previous Discussion (2011):

<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2600650>

